# Saved several Uber drivers hundreds



## TaroTeaFan (Jun 19, 2017)

We're proud to share that we've just helped several uber drivers found policies with better coverage and cheaper price.  One of the most important things is we make sure the new policy contains Ridesharing endorsement.

If you're also interested in our service, please check out http://safebutler.com Currently we only serve California customers.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

How does the company make money?


----------



## TaroTeaFan (Jun 19, 2017)

We're paid by the agents and we don't mark up any price for the quotes. For more information, please check out FAQ


----------

